# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  تهنئة لأوائل الفرقة الأولى شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*يسرني أن أتقدم بخالص التهنئة لأوائل الفرقة الأولى شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية* 
*وهم :*
*الطالبة : شيماء فاضل* 
*الطالب: محمود محمد اسماعيل* 

*مع دعواتي لهم بالتوفيق والسداد ومزيد من التفوق*

 :M20(11):

----------


## MAHMOUD ISMAIL

شكرا يا دكتوره على التهنئة  الجميله ودا طبعا بفضل عمل حضرتك المخلص لنا

----------


## shimaa fadel

شكرا يادكتور ع اهتمام حضرتك بينا وحضرتك مثل اعلى يحتذى به

----------


## shimaa fadel

انا بحبك اوى يادكتور
وحضرتك بتصبرينى ع الاحباط اللى انا فيه لما بفكر ان حضرتك هتدرسيلى تانى

----------


## hazem mohamed

[align=left] 
Dear Shaimaa
Do not be sad Do not let that leak out of frustration to you
Trust in God
And work well and you will achieve all your dreams and ambition
[/align]

----------


## جاسر

_مبارك لكم التفوق أخواني الأعزاء_ 
_المتميزة شيماء فاضل_ 
_والمتميز محمود محمد اسماعيل_
_خالص تمنياتي لكم بالمزيد والمزيد من التفوق_

 :M20(12): 
 :Flowers 002:

----------


## MonsterEG

*مبارك لكم التفوق أخواني الأعزاء*

----------


## benha

مبارك لكم النجاح

----------


## رنيم حمدي

شكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------

